

Full-Size, Air-Powered Lego Hot Rod - vinnyglennon
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/12/air-powered-lego-hot-rod

======
ColinWright
Some discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933579)
(drive.com.au)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6933924)
(engadget.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932885](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932885)
(gizmodo.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6932820)
(theidler.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6926804](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6926804)
(youtube.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6925534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6925534)
(superawesomemicroproject.com)

Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6937314](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6937314)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942548](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6942548),
but they've been deleted.

